# renault burstner delfin 695g.good and bad points



## 121576 (Mar 22, 2009)

hello,
information required of good and bad points re renault burstner delfin 695g.
thank you.
Pete.


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi,

We have a Burstner Delfin 686 2006 on a 3 litre Renault.

I'm assuming that with a bigger van you will also have the 3 litre version of Renault, which we are really pleased with. It pulls like a train and gave 28 mpg on the last calculation with husband driving a little bit heavy footed (dare I say!)

When we were looking around the NEC this year a dealer said that the new vans weren't a patch on the Renault base.

Burstner too is a well built, good quality van.

We have decided to keep ours until it dies!

Julie & Eddie


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi peter,
we looked at the 821 low profile and it was gtreat basically the 695g is a shortened version without the aldi heating  and a shortet lounge.
the 2.5 120 or 150 are the best as the 3.0 is a old rattly nissan engine which dont have agood reputation for longliverty but then how long will you keep the van?

The reanaults are excellent build quality and reliability we remapped our 120 to 150 and get 32mpg at 3700kg @60mph  .

The only real bad thing about burstner in general is the soft cushions and bad appolstry ie it fades and pulls easily but thats easily sorted for £500.

have you looked at the Dethleffs esprit range on the renault they do one like the 695g but better allround but more money.

tramp


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We had choice of ours and Delphin in January and it was hard decision both were same Renault 2.5 only thing in it was the fact that ours was a bit brighter inside they both drove the same and had same layout. Also the Delphin was 2 years older but considerably cheaper but we went for deadlegs in the end cos am liking red alot!

We noticed on the Delphin the blue paintwork had bubbled a bit on the side but not sure if it was just that one or a typical thing that happens.

Either way was hard decision.

Greenie


----------

